# Problème Installation Windows 7 sous El Capitan



## Kuzma (26 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Mon problème a lieu sur un MacBook Pro 13" mi-2012 OS El Capitan.

Je souhaiterais installer Windows 7 via BootCamp.

Lorsque je lance Assistant BootCamp trois choix s'offres à moi:

-Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou version ultérieure.
-Téléchargement le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de Windows auprès d'Apple
-Installer ou supprimer Windows 7 ou version ultérieure

La troisième possibilité est grisé donc malheureusement inexploitable.

Comment pourrais-je avoir accès à cette troisième possibilité (dégrisé installer ou supprimer Windows 7 ou version ultérieure)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2016)

Salut.

Il faut commencer par créer un disque d'installation puis télécharger les drivers (choix n° 2)


----------



## Kuzma (27 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il faut commencer par créer un disque d'installation puis télécharger les drivers (choix n° 2)



Je sais puis après nous sélections que la troisième option.

C'était le cryptage FileVault qui bloquais cette fonction.

L'ISO en ma possession une fois le début d'installation m'affiche "problème pilote cd/dvd installation windows 7".

Cela semble provenir d'un problème d'ISO. Connaissez vous un lien ou je puisse obtenir l'ISO Windows 7 64b SP1 (Pro ou Intégrale)?


----------

